

Have Generics Killed Java? - pragmatic
http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=299081

======
jmount
No. For the collections (which have opposite type needs from things like
hoping for generic functions and control structures), the ability to write
things like Map<Integer,Map<Integer,Double>> (poor man's sparse matrix) are a
bit win for readability.

------
pragmatic
I love generics in C# (well as well as one can love a language feature like
that) but the generics in Java aren't the same apparently. I haven't used Java
since this addition. Any opinions from regular Java users?

